# problem setting up internet on install

## minimal

I used a networkless install, so I was able to get this far because of that

like I said in a previous question of mine, I'm a complete noob, so bear with me

I've finished basic part of the install, when boot into linux from grub now I get

```
No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)

Error: Problem starting needed services

       "netmount" was not started
```

Do I need to get my exact IP in xp then and transfer it over verbatim to gentoo? I thought in the install guide it said it would be autodetected.  I'm on a single computer, I don't have my router up right now, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.

Also, when I tried installing gnome, towards the end of the installation I noticed it was trying to do stuff online, since obviously I didn't have that set up, does it mean my installation did not work? If it did work, how do I load up gnome, or will it be automatic everytime I log into gentoo?

Thanks in advance

----------

## 1clue

I ran into something like this.

Boot using the installer CD, and then type:

```
lspci
```

to get a list of your devices.

Make sure your ethernet card is supported by your kernel.  I ran into that not once but twice in the same install, first my SCSI controller wasn't compiled in, then my ethernet card wasn't compiled in.

----------

## cyrillic

 *minimal wrote:*   

> I've finished basic part of the install, when boot into linux from grub now I get
> 
> ```
> No loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)
> ```
> ...

 

The base install does not include a DHCP client by default (even though most people want one   :Confused:  ).

All you need to do is

```
# emerge dhcpcd 
```

You may need to boot from the CD to do this if you can't access the internet from your installed system.

----------

## Vulpes_

 *minimal wrote:*   

> Do I need to get my exact IP in xp then and transfer it over verbatim to gentoo? I thought in the install guide it said it would be autodetected.  I'm on a single computer, I don't have my router up right now, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.

 

If your IP in XP is static, and you do not use DHCP, then you should not use DHCP under Gentoo either, just set the static IP in /etc/conf.d/net. To autodetect the IP a DHCP-server and (as told you above) the merging of dhcpd is needed. If you use a DSL-router as DHCP-server, then of course it must be up to operate.

----------

## minimal

 *Vulpes_ wrote:*   

>  *minimal wrote:*   Do I need to get my exact IP in xp then and transfer it over verbatim to gentoo? I thought in the install guide it said it would be autodetected.  I'm on a single computer, I don't have my router up right now, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. 
> 
> If your IP in XP is static, and you do not use DHCP, then you should not use DHCP under Gentoo either, just set the static IP in /etc/conf.d/net. To autodetect the IP a DHCP-server and (as told you above) the merging of dhcpd is needed. If you use a DSL-router as DHCP-server, then of course it must be up to operate.

 

I have my 'autoconfiguration ip address', which is different from my dsl default-gateway/ip address.  Does that mean I have DHCP enabled?

----------

## 1clue

OKhangonaminit.

Your system is dual boot, right?  And you have a DSL connection?

Is your DSL an external device, or a card in your PC?

It seems you're getting DHCP from somewhere.

If you're connected to a hub of sorts that says "Cable/DSL modem" on it and it has a bunch of ethernet ports on it, then this is an external appliance.  The good part about that is that you're probably getting DHCP, at least if you didn't have to type in an IP address to boot Gentoo and get the stage 3 tarball.  The bad part about that is you probably can't use DHCP to supply a lot of the extras you might want because those appliances don't give you a "whole" DHCP server.

If you have a DSL modem in your PC, as a card, and you plug your phone line directly to the back of the box, then chances are you have DHCP working from your ISP.  Again, the good thing is that you have DHCP, the bad thing is they also won't supply time servers or any other thing you might want.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

postinstallation networking problem.

----------

## minimal

 *1clue wrote:*   

> OKhangonaminit.
> 
> Your system is dual boot, right?  And you have a DSL connection?
> 
> Is your DSL an external device, or a card in your PC?
> ...

 

yeah I have an external dsl modem, it only has one ethernet port in it that I connect to, and then the phone line connection.  I've done the adsl-setup thing when I have the install disk in, and I can connect to the internet that way, but the adsl-install command doesn't work once I use normal boot up.

Also, I accidentally added a proxy setting, and I was still unable to set up the gnome package because I was unable to get online (I used this after booting up install cd and using adsl setup), would this be because of the proxy setting I added? Because I was able to view the online installation guide, but not download certain tarballs automatically during the setup. 

Thanks again

----------

## 1clue

OK, we're covering something I've handled before, but not something I've done with Gentoo.

Without writing a book, I'm going to say you want to disable any proxy settings and configure your router to allow any traffic.  In other words, reset the thing to defaults as much as you can without tatering your connection.  Any firewall sort of thing, if you don't know exactly what it does, should be disabled.

The general rule should be, if it originates inside your home/office then allow it, if it originates outside disable it.  No stateful packet inspection, no VPN, nothing fancy should be turned on.  The generic rules that these modems come with offer enough protection for an install, and setting up a firewall and/or proxy is a project all by itself.

Another thing, maybe use HTTP to get your tarballs rather than FTP.  Most modern consumer firewalls allow FTP transfers, but technically the server initiates a connection back to you on another port.  Not sure if the Gentoo FTP accesses we're talking about are passive FTP or not, but the quick fix is use RSYNC or HTTP.  HTTP is most likely because it's the universally accepted way to get information and it seems to work for you.

----------

## minimal

hmm I'm not so sure what's going on now. I can get my internet up and running fine now...but I'm still not being able to download the required files for installing gnome... 

I get temporary failure in name resolutions for distro.86k.com and distrofiles.gentoo.org or something like that.  This happens when it's trying to download the tarballs over http...

----------

## 1clue

Try putting your mirror in as an IP address.

I'm grasping at straws here, if your proxy settings are all nulled and your firewall is set up to pass everything then I guess I don't see where else there might be an issue.

Somehow it doesn't seem to be a name resolution issue, even though that's where it's failing.  Can't say why.  This sounds like there's some problem with a port being blocked.  Parental controls?  Bad mime type handler?

----------

## minimal

 *1clue wrote:*   

> Try putting your mirror in as an IP address.
> 
> I'm grasping at straws here, if your proxy settings are all nulled and your firewall is set up to pass everything then I guess I don't see where else there might be an issue.
> 
> Somehow it doesn't seem to be a name resolution issue, even though that's where it's failing.  Can't say why.  This sounds like there's some problem with a port being blocked.  Parental controls?  Bad mime type handler?

 

how do I change proxy settings?

----------

## 1clue

Set them to not be there.  Don't use a proxy, not in Portage or in your browser.  Or if your browser has proxy settings, match your portage proxy settings with the ones in your browser.

What seems to be going on is that you have part of your system configured correctly, and the other part is either breaking or denying access.  A proxy could do this, or a mime type could be set wrong, but there's not a whole lot in terms of your network settings that would disable your files.

Again, I'm grasping at straws.  You can reach the web site but not download a tarball.  Probably it's not a routing issue because otherwise you wouldn't be able to see the web site.  Which brings us away from a proxy (unless it's configured to deny large files) and back to a parental control or a mime type issue.

----------

## minimal

I literally don't know anything about linux, so I don't know how to 'set them not to be there'.  The only things I have any idea on how to do are those items that were explicitly covered in the installation guide, and even then, I'm not exactly sure why I'm doing what I'm doing all the time.

As far as networking goes, all I know is 'adsl-start' and then I can use the ping command to make sure I'm online. 

I don't know how to use a web browser, or even what are available to me...

I figure I can learn these things at a much faster rate once I have a gui installed...but again, due to previous concerns, I'm at a loss as how to do that.

I should say that even though I'm able to get online by typing adsl-start, I am still getting those dhcp error messages (the one that includes netmount that I previously stated), at boot up.

----------

## minimal

bump (if anyone could even refer me to the proper documentation to read, I've read the online stuff but is there any sort of basic primer on command line linux? )

Stuff that would include how to change proxy settings once they've been set up, etc

thanks

----------

## 1clue

Sorry for the lack of attention.

I've never used a proxy so I have no experience other than with Mozilla or whatever.  I figured somebody else would jump in here who actually knew what he was talking about.

There's a network proxy for the box, but I think it depends on which networking tools you're using.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml

and search for networking documentation I guess.

----------

## cyrillic

 *minimal wrote:*   

> I am still getting those dhcp error messages (the one that includes netmount that I previously stated), at boot up.

 

Did you ever install a DHCP client, like I mentioned in my first post ?

I don't think your problems are in any way related to a proxy.  However, if you are using an ADSL modem directly (i.e. without a router), then you will need an additional piece of software to do the PPPOE protocol stuff.  I am not really familiar with this because I don't have ADSL.

----------

## minimal

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *minimal wrote:*   I am still getting those dhcp error messages (the one that includes netmount that I previously stated), at boot up. 
> 
> Did you ever install a DHCP client, like I mentioned in my first post ?
> 
> I don't think your problems are in any way related to a proxy.  However, if you are using an ADSL modem directly (i.e. without a router), then you will need an additional piece of software to do the PPPOE protocol stuff.  I am not really familiar with this because I don't have ADSL.

 

I tried doing that once, I must have mistyped it   :Embarassed:  in any case I did it now, but I'm still getting the error, netmount was not started message, any ideas on how to fix that?

and will this all solve the problem then of me trying to do an emerge --usepkg gnome?

----------

